# My fishtrap mods (pictures)



## riverboy

There has been alot of talk about modifing your fish traps and I got some time to kill so I figured I would post some pictures of what I have done. I have a fish trap scout so the bigger fish traps the possiblitys of modifications are endless.

The plastic runners are the most important modification in my IMO.









My lighting system which I hook to my Vexilar battery. I installed it on the top hoop and ran the wires through the tubing. The 12v interior light I picked up at a auto store for around $3
















I ran plastic tubing to protect the wires and used insulated alligator clips for hooking up to my Vex. I'll soon see how well the plastic tubing holds up in the cold weather. 









This is the rod holder I ordered from Clam Corp, after seeing them I think I could have made them for alot cheaper. Also you see I ran the plastic tubing for the wires into the bottom of the top hoop for extra protection.









My fish trap is last years model one of the first things I did was add a swivel to the seat. I think its standard now on the newer models. And you see its nice to have some carpet or something for shaking out the wax worm and maggie dust out. I used two rubber back rugs I picked up at Lowes for maybe $5 a piece and then used velcro to secure in place.









Im still working on this (which I should be doing now instead of goofing off on this CPU  ) which is a plastic eve for storing tackle boxes, maps, gloves, etc.. I will secure the eve in place with bolts. On the end of the eves I will install 1" L brackets for extra support. I got this idea from the 2005 Ice In Fisherman mag.










Dont forget to modify like scottyhover said eariler with some cuts, rips, and burns. 4lb mono works good for repairing those accidents. 























I hope this gives you guys some ideas! Have fun!

Bring on the ice!!!!


----------



## ih772

Nice job on the mods presentation.


----------



## jimhx720

Riverboy, excellent mods. Am planning on doing several of the same things to my new Guide. How much light does your lighting mod put out. Bright enough to see by at night do you think? Considering doing what you did, or buying one of those rope light accessories that is in the In Fisherman mag. Did you buy the swivel upgrade from Clam or somewhere else? Thanks


----------



## Dasher

Looks great and I like the light hookup in the trap. Good luck and nice job on the trap.


----------



## WDGibby

Nice looking Mods! Like the shelf made of rain gutter. Will need to install one in my trap.

WD Gibby


----------



## lawnguy

Where's the kitchen sink, cleaning station, and restroom? Nice work!!! It's interesteing how a few small mods can make a HUGE differance out on the ice.


----------



## Ed Stringer

Very nice mods there Riverboy !!! I was wondering what the rod holders looked like thanks. I ran to Lumber Jack picked up some mop holders, L-brackets, screws washers and nuts total cost 10.11 got 6 rod holders 4 for the Yukon 2 for the Pro nice...........  these will work better than on the top of my boot :lol: keep the ideas coming.

Eddie


----------



## riverboy

jimhx

In complete darkness the light is very bright with a full charge on the Vex battery. I should be able tie a knot, rebait, etc. with no problem. With the bigger 2 man trap's you might want to consider two lights.

The swivel I took off from one of my boat seats.

Lawnguy
I dont need any of that stuff but I am working on the full wet bar!!!  

Bring on the ice!!!!!


----------

